# Stinky European Mount



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I believe I saw something about this on here at one time, but I can't seem to find the thread.

I have a european mount that reaks of death. I had a guy with those meat eating beetles clean it for me. My question to any of you is...how do I get rid of the stinky, rotting smell? I'd like to add it to my collection in the basement, but it would stink up the whole house. I have it sitting on a shelf it the garage now. Thanks in advance to all with suggestions.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Us some peroxide on it. If you soak it for a brief period it will kill the smell and whiten it to.Don't get it on the antlers though..I've sprayed mine down with lysol too...


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

check the skull cavity where the brains were. It sounds like there may still be some left inside that the beattles did not get. 
LindyRigger


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I would try soaking it in bleach or boiling it. My buddy bleached his own European mount and it looks great. Like said before though dont get any on the antlers if you do, use a light stain. He bleach the whole head and rack and just used a light stain on the antlers to get them looking back to the original look and it look fine. If you boil it, boil it for a hour or so and that should take care of your problem


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BOO said:


> I would try soaking it in bleach or boiling it.


Never, *ever* use bleach. It stinks because it was never completed properly. Soak it in a mixture of water, some dish soap, and some amonia for a couple weeks. This will degrease the skull, though it may not need it, as well as disolve whatever is in there stinking. Afterwards, rinse well and soak in peroxide for a few days to whiten again.
Edit: These directions are assuming there's no visible tissue anywhere. If you do see tissue, a month long soak in plain water, inside, should rot away the tissue. Follw that with the water/dish soap/amonia soak.


----------

